# Where can i get marimo balls and how much do they cost?



## xXbettagirl121Xx (Nov 30, 2009)

the questions in the title basicly.:lol:


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

I've heard petco sells them, and for $4/5
I'm going to petco NOW, so i'll share when I get back, ok?


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

$10 at Petco, or 4.99 for the floating ones.


----------



## xXbettagirl121Xx (Nov 30, 2009)

thanks


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

no problem.


----------



## xXbettagirl121Xx (Nov 30, 2009)

wait are the floating or nonfloating ones better?


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

I'd go with non floating for bigger, floating for small tanks.. the floating ones were all sunk, and they were golf ball sized. The Marimos were more apple sized.


----------



## xXbettagirl121Xx (Nov 30, 2009)

ok. I have a 2 1/2 gal. so I think I'll go with the floating ones.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I found mind on ebay. I ended up getting like 3 golf ball sized ones for around 8 bucks total. It look a long time to get them, but I love them!


----------



## xXbettagirl121Xx (Nov 30, 2009)

about how long did it take?


----------

